# The "Ho"-down



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I was quite disturbed to see this on CL today, considering my Boogie is at his shop at this time. It's my first time dealing with Mr. Ho, but I've heard nothing but good things about him. His wall is littered with 8x10 glossies of people who praise his work. I find the listing in CL to be erroneous, should I be concerned?

How has your experience with Mr. Ho been? 



"Ho's Electronics is a BIG RIP OFF/ go to Kinetic or Backline (Van)
Date: 2009-08-11, 9:47AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

Yukong Ho is a crook and a lies about his work and deals, he will take your money and do nothing .... go elseware."

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/msg/1317569589.html


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

It looks like others on CL are beginning to chime in stating that their experiences with Mr. Ho have been honorable.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty harsh. Seems over the top, to say the least. (Poorly spelled, to boot... )

I've got a Ho Attenuator arriving any day now, and have nothing but great things to say about Mr. Ho. Very professional and answered my (many) questions and order-changes with patience and courtesy.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like it's been flagged for removal.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Only used him once years ago. All that was needed was getting an old Bassman biased. When he found out that I was hoping to use the amp that night, he put it on the priority list and it was ready by 5pm.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Like Tubestack mentioned, given the awesome spelling abilities of the poster, it seems like something is blown out of proportion.

Sounds to me like someone wanted some work done and then expected some miraculous turnaround time. I've never dealt with Mr. Ho, but I've never before heard any negative comments about him. Most people rave about his work.

Personally, if someone can't be bothered to at least give their postings, emails, etc. a cursory once-over before submitting them, I tend not to pay attention. You should see this one email I received recently. The only thing spelt correctly was her name!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

AHA! The plot thickens - another one from the unhappy camper:


"HO is a Butcher of Vintage Amps/ Drills / bores holes without asking (East Van)
Date: 2009-08-11, 11:13AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 

Ho's Electronics is a Butcher Shop for Vintage Amps Don't go there . I'm sure he's pulled the wool over alot of eyes..... but I guess all the supporters don't have any vintage amps worth a dime....... "

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/msg/1317757799.html


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

So far, I've found Mr. Ho to be everything most say about him, which is reiterated in the posts here, thanks guys! I feel a lot better about my amp being in good hands.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure the guy asked for a master volume to be added and then somehow thought it would magically appear without any new holes.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, I'm sure the guy asked for a master volume to be added and then somehow thought it would magically appear without any new holes.


Probably asked for a couple more 12AX7 gain stages too. Those work really well without mounting holes. kkjuw


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats the problem when your in business. There will always be customers that want the impossible and when you don't deliver they will scream the loudest to defame you.


----------

